# Survived the Nate Berkus Show



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: Phew!!! I did it. It's over.:chili::chili: I was indeed a guest on Nate Berkus' Show today and it was great!! Had to get there at 7:45am:blink: and was taken to hair, makeup, food and drink (I like that!) and then briefed on what I'd be asked and kind of what I should answer which was verbatim of what I told the associate producer over the phone. So it really was my own words. They rehearsed with the 4 of us who were selected (one -home furnishings; one clothes, one- jewelry and me- electronics) They kept saying we had to go over the top with energy. Then they also said we shouldn't let Nate go on but kind of steer back to what we were going to say. :w00t: Tell the host of a show what to do. :huh: Uh, sure. They were really nice. Went to the studio and they put me IN THE MIDDLE SEAT OF THE FRONT ROW.:new_shocked::new_shocked: And two seats away from me is Nate's brother and his girlfriend is next to me. They were so nice and fun. So I was the third one called and Nate and a woman from Shop Smart came to me and were asking me about my purchase and she gave more shopping tips. The segment went on way longer than I thought it would and he did veer off from what they said they'd ask which kind of threw me but I think I did okay. And I got a little sterling silver diamond heart necklace which was a gift they gave to members of the audience.:chili::chili:
All in all I think it went fairly well; at least the producers said it did. Though won't know until I see it on air. I'll let you all know when - probably around 3 weeks. The producer will let me know. Thanks so much for wishing me well.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Sounds like so much fun, Sue. Good for you. You and Tyler really are celebrities. Our celebrities meeting others. If you ever meet or see Bono without me, I'd be crushed. LOL
xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Wowza! I'm just getting caught back up here on SM and was reading your other thread about being asked to be on the show. Congrats!! You must really have that star quality because between you and Tyler, you have had some pretty exciting things happen.

I'm sure you were perfect and can't wait to see you on the show!!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

I can't wait to see the show! This is so exciting! As Crystal said ... I am sure you were perfect, Sue. 

I expect to see you and Tyler on Oprah's new network soon! 

I am soooooo happy for you!


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds great, Sue!!! :aktion033::aktion033: I'm absolutely certain that you were wonderful! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Snowbody said:


> :smheat: Phew!!! I did it. It's over.:chili::chili: I was indeed a guest on Nate Berkus' Show today and it was great!! Had to get there at 7:45am:blink: and was taken to hair, makeup, food and drink (I like that!) and then briefed on what I'd be asked and kind of what I should answer which was verbatim of what I told the associate producer over the phone. So it really was my own words. They rehearsed with the 4 of us who were selected (one -home furnishings; one clothes, one- jewelry and me- electronics) They kept saying we had to go over the top with energy. Then they also said we shouldn't let Nate go on but kind of steer back to what we were going to say. :w00t: Tell the host of a show what to do. :huh: Uh, sure. They were really nice. Went to the studio and they put me IN THE MIDDLE SEAT OF THE FRONT ROW.:new_shocked::new_shocked: And two seats away from me is *Nate's brother and his girlfriend is next to me.* They were so nice and fun. So I was the third one called and Nate and a woman from Shop Smart came to me and were asking me about my purchase and she gave more shopping tips. The segment went on way longer than I thought it would and he did veer off from what they said they'd ask which kind of threw me but I think I did okay. And I got a little sterling silver diamond heart necklace which was a gift they gave to members of the audience.:chili::chili:
> All in all I think it went fairly well; at least the producers said it did. Though won't know until I see it on air. I'll let you all know when - probably around 3 weeks. The producer will let me know. Thanks so much for wishing me well.


 Oh I always know you would do great!! One questions though, was it Nates girlfirend? Or his brothers girlfriend? I had always thought that Nate swam in the man pond!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I figured you would do great on the show. I remember seeing Nate on Oprah and talking about what had happened during the Tsunami, it was just so heartbreaking. He seems like a really nice guy. I have to check and see if we get his show in my area so i can DVR or watch it if home. Don't forget to tell us when it's going to air.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

sounds like all went well !!! i cant wait to see the show !!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Sue, please let me know when it is going to be on TV because I don't normally watch TV, so I don't know anything about Nate Berkus or his show. :biggrin:


----------



## Alice Ana (Mar 17, 2010)

uniquelovdolce said:


> sounds like all went well !!! i cant wait to see the show !!



me too :chili::chili: congrats again!! :aktion033: glad it went well


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Can't wait to see the show!!!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds like fun. Looking forward to seeing it :biggrin:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Sounds like so much fun, Sue. Good for you. You and Tyler really are celebrities. Our celebrities meeting others. If you ever meet or see Bono without me, I'd be crushed. LOL
> xoxoxoxoxoxoxoxooxox


Kerry - if I see Bono I will personally get a very big net and bag him for you and I dear. Same with Sting


Crystal&Zoe said:


> Wowza! I'm just getting caught back up here on SM and was reading your other thread about being asked to be on the show. Congrats!! You must really have that star quality because between you and Tyler, you have had some pretty exciting things happen.
> 
> I'm sure you were perfect and can't wait to see you on the show!!


I think it comes with living in NYC. So many shows are done here that I take advantage of seeing them. Being picked for this was a total fluke though. Just sent an e-mail answering their questions and they called


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I can't wait to see the show! This is so exciting! As Crystal said ... I am sure you were perfect, Sue.
> 
> I expect to see you and Tyler on Oprah's new network soon!
> 
> I am soooooo happy for you!


I wish I could work at Oprah's new network!! I really do excel more behind the scenes where I'm comfortable, Marie.


harrysmom said:


> Sounds great, Sue!!! :aktion033::aktion033: I'm absolutely certain that you were wonderful! Can't wait to see it!


I'll let you know Debbie.

pammy4501;1878231]Oh I always know you would do great!! One questions though, was it Nates girlfirend? Or his brothers girlfriend? I had always thought that Nate swam in the man pond![/QUOTE]
Pam - yes it was the brother's girlfriend and Nate is definitely gay. He lost his gay partner in the tsunami.


mysugarbears said:


> I figured you would do great on the show. I remember seeing Nate on Oprah and talking about what had happened during the Tsunami, it was just so heartbreaking. He seems like a really nice guy. I have to check and see if we get his show in my area so i can DVR or watch it if home. Don't forget to tell us when it's going to air.


That was how I felt when I saw the Oprah show with him. Didn't he look like such a broken, haunted man. He was really sweet and funny and nice today and I asked his brother if he's really like that and his brother says he's the best brother in the world and even dressed him today.:HistericalSmiley:He kept looking to his brother in the audience. BTW the whole audience also played a fun game of trivia from the 80's :chili::chili: when they were changing from one segment to another. I came up with St. Elsewhere.:rockon:


uniquelovdolce said:


> sounds like all went well !!! i cant wait to see the show !!


Thanks Liza. I'll let you all know.


Nikki's Mom said:


> Sue, please let me know when it is going to be on TV because I don't normally watch TV, so I don't know anything about Nate Berkus or his show. :biggrin:


Nate was Oprah's home design guru and now has his own show and line of products. I'll give you some warning to try to find it. LOL Thanks for breaking your usual pattern for it. :hugging:
OH I did mention that I got a great deal on Tyler.:aktion033:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, please be sure to let us know when it is on. I don't watch TV enough to have anything but the basic channels. I'll get my daughter to drv it so I can watch it later.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

angel's mom said:


> Yes, please be sure to let us know when it is on. I don't watch TV enough to have anything but the basic channels. I'll get my daughter to drv it so I can watch it later.


Lynn - it's syndicated and here in New York it's the NBC affiliate so not on a cable station but on basic channels. I think you can check the shows website to see where it's on in your area.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Doing some catch up and so fun to read both how it came about and this thread telling of your experience. I'm not a big TV watcher and honeatly haven't see his show BUT!!!! when you give us the info...you BET I'll be tuning in! :thumbsup:
OH... can we have your autograph?? B)


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah!!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
So excited to see you on the show, I cannot wait!:chili::chili:

I was already anxiously waiting for today's show :brownbag::wacko1:

Sounds like it was a lot of fun :smilie_daumenpos:

I have been a big time fan of Nate!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

How cool is that!!! I can't wait to see you on TV!! Now Tyler can say that he sees a celebrity every day!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Woohoo, this is so exciting! I'm gonna be checking to see if we get his show here in this area, I'm sure we do....we HAVE to! :w00t:

Did they do your makeup for you? .....is the green room really....green? just wondering. :innocent:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sue -- I know that you did great and can't wait to see our newest "STAR" on TV.


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh wow Sue, see we knew you would be great..I have it taped everyday on my PVR...I was watching the show and man the audience got alot of gifts today...So I was hoping that it is live and you got them all...Plus he looks short is he...I have a piece of Accessories line on HSN.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

A STAR is born! Maybe we can call you (and Ty) ---ummmmm SM Idol.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

And to think I had you and Tyler over for lunch a month ago!!!! I had real live stars to my home!!!!! 

That is sooooo great Sue!!!! I CAN'T wait to watch the episode!!!!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I can't wait to see you on the show, how neat is that ? I'm glad you had fun.


----------



## stampin4fun (Jun 24, 2009)

Sounds like fun. Can't wait to see the show.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Maidto2Maltese said:


> Doing some catch up and so fun to read both how it came about and this thread telling of your experience. I'm not a big TV watcher and honeatly haven't see his show BUT!!!! when you give us the info...you BET I'll be tuning in! :thumbsup:
> OH... can we have your autograph?? B)


As long as it isn't my autograph on a check!:w00t::HistericalSmiley: I'll keep you all posted.


joyomom said:


> Yeah!!!!:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:
> So excited to see you on the show, I cannot wait!:chili::chili:
> 
> I was already anxiously waiting for today's show :brownbag::wacko1:
> ...


I'm a bigger fan now of Nate's being there with him. He was exactly how he seems on air. Really sweet and funny. I wish the show was airing sooner than three weeks.


Johita said:


> How cool is that!!! I can't wait to see you on TV!! Now Tyler can say that he sees a celebrity every day!


Edith - Now that Tyler's met Sir Paul he knows what a REAL celebrity looks like. :HistericalSmiley:Not me. :huh:


The A Team said:


> Woohoo, this is so exciting! I'm gonna be checking to see if we get his show here in this area, I'm sure we do....we HAVE to! :w00t:
> 
> Did they do your makeup for you? .....is the green room really....green? just wondering. :innocent:


Pat - they did do my makeup AND hair. Boy I haven't had that much make up on me since my wedding. :w00t: I never wear eye shadow or liner but they went the whole route. It was kind of cool. The hair stylist loved my hair and said she hardly had to do anything and asked where I get it done.
The Green room wasn't green :wacko1: and in fact they had three or four rooms - each holding 2-3 people. Chairs, flat screen tv's, etc. And then a room laid out with food.:thumbsup: I think I did feel sort of celeb-ish this morning with all that treatment. 


Lacie's Mom said:


> Sue -- I know that you did great and can't wait to see our newest "STAR" on TV.


I'll let you know when I'm twinkling Lynn.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

malteseboy22 said:


> Oh wow Sue, see we knew you would be great..I have it taped everyday on my PVR...I was watching the show and man the audience got alot of gifts today...So I was hoping that it is live and you got them all...Plus he looks short is he...I have a piece of Accessories line on HSN.


Wish I was on more of a gifting show too but the diamond heart necklace and chain are very pretty. I'm wearing it now. Will try to shoot a pic of it. Yes, Nate is quite short. He was thrilled with me since I'm 5'1" and said something about it regarding having me sitting in my seat and asking me to get up on the stage -- happy when I got up I wasn't towering over him. Deborah Norville was a guest on the show (sweet segment) and she was in huge stilettos. She sat down at a sewing machine and took her shoes off. He joked, "Why didn't you do that when you were standing next to me?":HistericalSmiley: He is super cute.:wub:


edelweiss said:


> A STAR is born! Maybe we can call you (and Ty) ---ummmmm SM Idol.


:w00t:You might be voting to send me home Sandi. I think I'll leave show biz to Tyler.


mom2bijou said:


> *And to think I had you and Tyler over for lunch a month ago!!!! I had real live stars to my home!!!!! *
> 
> That is sooooo great Sue!!!! I CAN'T wait to watch the episode!!!!


Thanks for making me do a spit take with the water I was drinking Tammy!!:new_shocked: I'll still talk to the little people and little fluffs after this, I promise.



Maglily said:


> I can't wait to see you on the show, how neat is that ? I'm glad you had fun.





stampin4fun said:


> Sounds like fun. Can't wait to see the show.


Thanks Brenda and Rita. I have to say that I was so pooped later when I got home that I had to take a name at around 5pm today. Maybe it was getting up early, or maybe the anxiety it provoked but I felt totally depleted. No career in front of the camera for me.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Kitzel wants to know if Ms. Sue had any remaks about "bwests?"


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I hadn't heard of it,but the name sounded familiar,now I know why. I saw the Oprah eppisode about him loosing his partner in the tsunami. I googled the show. It looks interesting,I'm going to try to catch it and watch.

That's so cool,it's nerve wracking to be on tv. We used to get a small feature in NY when they covered the International Toy Fair at the Javitts... celebs galore at that.
I miss NYC in Feb....


----------



## ann80 (Jun 13, 2009)

And a STAR is born. Congrats Sue on your exciting day! You'll have your cheering section here in CT when the show airs. Lokking forward to it.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> Kitzel wants to know if Ms. Sue had any remaks about "bwests?"


Ms. Sue says discussions of her "bweasts" too would be a very shawt stowy.. :huh: 


michellerobison said:


> I hadn't heard of it,but the name sounded familiar,now I know why. I saw the Oprah eppisode about him loosing his partner in the tsunami. I googled the show. It looks interesting,I'm going to try to catch it and watch.
> 
> That's so cool,it's nerve wracking to be on tv. We used to get a small feature in NY when they covered the International Toy Fair at the Javitts... celebs galore at that.
> I miss NYC in Feb....


I used to shoot at the toy fair when I worked at PM Magazine. Really fun seeing Christmas in July. :chili::chili: I don't even know if the toy building still exists; I know the gift building disbanded.:huh:


ann80 said:


> And a STAR is born. Congrats Sue on your exciting day! You'll have your cheering section here in CT when the show airs. Lokking forward to it.


Ann, with all the SM viewers, Nate could see a definite bump in the ratings that day. :chili: So embarrassing if I came out badly. :brownbag:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

I'll bet you did great!
That must have been so thrilling!
I would have had butterflies.
That is so nice that they gave you a heart necklace.
What fun to meet Nate Berkus.


----------

